# Configuration Mail Live



## dynab33 (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je me permets de poster un nouveau sujet car nous avons fait tous les forums possibles, sans trouver de réponse...
Ma soeur vient d'avoir un Macbook Pro, et elle essaye de configurer Mail avec son adresse.
Elle dispose d'une adresse @live.fr, mais impossible d'envoyer de mails.
On a configurer de cette façon:
Serveur réception: pop3.live.com
Serveur d'envoi: smtp.live.com
Mais impossible d'envoyer des mails.
Si quelqu'un a eu ce problème et a réussi à le résoudre, merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

Essaye cela :







Remplace hotmail.com par live.com






Et va voir : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/mail.html


----------

